# Bowhunting



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

thats a cool pic I like the light between the boot and the rock


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

That reminds me of a pic I took of a girl I was teaching to lead climb


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. yea the light coming in between the boot and the rock is pretty cool


----------

